# Xmas gift for delivery man.



## Yorkshire12lass (Aug 7, 2017)

Advice please. We have our groceries delivered from supermarcado each week by the same guy, can anyone advise regarding Christmas gift to show our appreciation for his efforts all year? We wish to give a monetary gift, but don´t wish to offend. Any guidance on whether this is a good idea / bad idea, and suitable sum to give, will be greatly appreciated.
thanks in advance.


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

Yorkshire12lass said:


> Advice please. We have our groceries delivered from supermarcado each week by the same guy, can anyone advise regarding Christmas gift to show our appreciation for his efforts all year? We wish to give a monetary gift, but don´t wish to offend. Any guidance on whether this is a good idea / bad idea, and suitable sum to give, will be greatly appreciated.
> thanks in advance.


I think it's a nice idea. We don't have our groceries delivered, but I do give a monetary gift, in an envelope, to our post delivery lady who is excellent, and also used to do the same for the gas bottle delivery men when we used bottled gas. They always seem very appreciative. We don't give a fortune, say €10 each, but it's just a token to show that good service is appreciated.

We do the same for one-off deliveries if they're particularly heavy or difficult. Recently we had 2 sofas delivered for our new ático and as luck would have it the lift was out of order at the time the delivery arrived. The delivery men carried them up to the third floor for me with a smile and "ni problema", and said "muchas gracias, muy amable" when I gave them a cash tip and thanked them for their efforts.


----------



## tebo53 (Sep 18, 2014)

If you are appreciative of any service a token gift of €10 is most acceptable.


----------



## expat16 (Jun 11, 2016)

This is probably a tradition in at least some areas of Spain, called the aguinaldo. Having lived in a former Spanish colony, it was customary to give the aguinaldo at Christmas time to eg. the mailman, the garbage pickup workers, etc.

Edited to add: I agree with 10 eur for service tip, but the aguinaldo would normally be a bit more, maybe 25 EUR, as it's a once a year thing.


----------



## Megsmum (Sep 9, 2012)

The young guy in the garage takes delivery of all my parcels, he gets a bottle of something every year.


----------



## Rabbitcat (Aug 31, 2014)

The etiquette of giving a cash bonus for good service can be a minefield

Frankly it's the reason I gave up attending orgies-I never knew who to tip on the way out


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

People around here get extremely embarrassed if you offer them anything, but it's absolutely fine to give them something for their children. I've even given them money and told them to buy something nice for the kids.

Next step is to find out whether the delivery driver is a family man ...


----------



## Isobella (Oct 16, 2014)

Alcalaina said:


> People around here get extremely embarrassed if you offer them anything, but it's absolutely fine to give them something for their children. I've even given them money and told them to buy something nice for the kids.
> 
> Next step is to find out whether the delivery driver is a family man ...


I have found that in Spain. When we bought a birthday present for a neighbours Daughter they came round within the hour with a bottle of wine which sort of embarrassed me too

If people are on low wages then cash is king. OH did give the car wash guys a bottle of whiskey to share as there are four of them and he tips everytime anyway. Don't forget if you live in a community to tip the workers, it pays off.


----------



## danboy20 (Jul 10, 2017)

Offer him a whole Iberian Jamon.....´Wait a minute Jose, I´ve got something for you´ haha....

No, I´d give him a nice bottle of Wine or Brandy.


----------



## Overandout (Nov 10, 2012)

danboy20 said:


> Offer him a whole Iberian Jamon.....´Wait a minute Jose, I´ve got something for you´ haha....
> 
> No, I´d give him a nice bottle of Wine or Brandy.


A nice bottle of Brandy would be wasted on most Spaniards. 

Great taste in food and wine, but they really don't get Brandy.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Overandout said:


> A nice bottle of Brandy would be wasted on most Spaniards.
> 
> Great taste in food and wine, but they really don't get Brandy.


I've found that too, though some of the old boys have it in their breakfast coffee (carajillo). Giftwise, imported whisky goes down well.


----------



## Alvarro (Dec 23, 2016)

I am somewhat disabled and find it difficult to clean, I once tried to sweep up and water down the area outside my house as all the ladies in the street do this religiously every morning, it was treated with disdain, albeit kindly - this is a woman's job I was told, not a mans. My next door neighbour who is kindness itself now does it for me. Once there was some building work done in my street and there was dust everywhere, after the work was finished she came out, swept up and even hosed down the front of my house. I went to the shops and purchased a box of chocolates, some flowers and a bottle of wine and gave it to her and her husband. I was berated and told that we were neighbours and neighbours helped each other in such circumstances. I never forgot that but each Christmas day I give them both presents along with a Feliz Navidad and these are accepted with graciousness and a smile. You never stop learning.


----------



## Yorkshire12lass (Aug 7, 2017)

Thanks everyone for the advice. I think I´ll pop 20 euros in an envelope and leave it at that. (just hoping he won´t feel the need to reciprocate in any way......


----------

